# How do I pronounce ____?



## earth intruder (Oct 14, 2008)

There are a bunch of fish names I don't know how to pronounce, because I only read them and never hear them.

How do you pronounce:

- acei
- greshakei
- socolofi
- maingano
- metriaclima
?


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

if you look up the profiles i think it gives u all the little accent marks and squiggles and whathave you with the name to help you pronounce them if i can remember right?


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

yes it in fact does...that makes it alot easier for ya i hope


----------



## earth intruder (Oct 14, 2008)

I don't really understand how to read it, for example, "gresh-ak-e-i" has some various squiggles above it to presumably indicate how the vowels are supposed to sound, but I don't know if the "a" in "ak" is "ay" or "ah" or something else, etc.


----------



## jjleetest (Mar 12, 2009)

earth intruder said:


> There are a bunch of fish names I don't know how to pronounce, because I only read them and never hear them.
> 
> How do you pronounce:
> 
> ...


say it however u want, chances are people will understand. here's how i'd say them...

acei- ah-say
greshakei- greh-shah-kigh
socolofi- sa-coh-loh-figh
maingano- main-janno
metriaclima- meh-tree-ah-cleema


----------



## Joea (May 25, 2004)

ay see eye
gre shakee eye
so co law fy
main gan o
metria cleema

There are multiple variations, none of which are technically incorrect.

The i at the end of the species name is always a long i. When the fish are named after a person or location, there's usually little debate. _Ps. demasoni_ for example is named after Laif deMason. More obscure species nomenclature can spark debate simply because there's often not a 'real' correct way to pronounce Latin terms.


----------

